# Laproscopic lysis of adhesions



## djohns (Mar 12, 2010)

We have a diagnosis of pelvic adhesions in a patient without ovaries. The physician removed adhesions in the lower abdomen surrounding the large intestine and the iloececal valve.  We choose 58660 but have been challenged that we should have used 49329
Any one  have any input


----------



## RCBBuell (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,

I work for a group of general surgeons.  I would hands down use neither on of those.  I would use 44180 which is freeing of intestinal adhesions.  The 58660 is for salpingolysis, ovariolysis not the intestines.  I would not use an unlisted procedure either.

Hope this helps.

Becky


----------



## lovetocode (Mar 13, 2010)

I also agree with 44180.


----------



## javier1981 (Apr 15, 2010)

*I agree*

We use the 44180 code as well.


----------



## aguelfi (Apr 16, 2010)

I would have used 44180 also.


----------

